# Happy, happy!



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

After months of buying stuff for everyone else in the family, I finally got to order my Oberons! I got the iPad cover in Bold Celtic Saddle, and a wild rose iPhone case in red. As much as I love getting stuff for my kids, every once in a while, I need to splurge on me!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

woohooo! and you got yourself some NICE stuff!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Good for you.  Hope you enjoy.
deb


----------

